# can u feel fertilization?



## ktsl123

Was wondering if anyone felt fertilization


----------



## Amanda

Sorry hun, I don't really understand what you are asking...

If you are referring to the actual moment that the egg is fertilised by the sperm, then I think that would be absolutely impossible to feel - it's microscopic!


----------



## ktsl123

I can feel when I ovulate. I get cramps for about 30 minutes or so every 20 days after the start of my period. From what I read on the internet 1 out of 3people can feel when they ovulate and that is also something that is microscopic.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ovulating isnt the same as fertlisation (conception).

When conception happens its just the sperm meeting the egg, which is impossible to feel.

When you feel ovulation, you feel it because its your ovary which is releasing the egg. The name for this is mittelschmerz, there is no definate reason why some women feel it but others not.


----------



## ktsl123

I know what fertilization is. I was trying to tell the last person who commented "There is no way to feel fertilization because what is happening is microscopic." That what happens with ovulation is microscopic (the egg) neverless I can still feel it.


----------



## Suz

No. I dont think you can feel "fertilization". If you could, then we would not need HPTs


----------



## Amanda

I can feel when I ovulate, but although microscopic, it is something that is actually happening BY my body, not just INSIDE my body. Is that clearer?


----------



## marley2580

My mum is adament that she knew exactly when we were all concieved, she says it just felt like something was different. Hormones are released as soon as the sperm reaches the egg so I think it is possible. I was getting pregnancy symptoms within the first week of conception, long before I could take a test, and I know when conception happened because I was keeping track of my cycle.


----------



## Louise

marley2580 said:


> My mum is adament that she knew exactly when we were all concieved, she says it just felt like something was different. Hormones are released as soon as the sperm reaches the egg so I think it is possible. I was getting pregnancy symptoms within the first week of conception, long before I could take a test, and I know when conception happened because I was keeping track of my cycle.

*Like I said in another post, I knew about a week before taking a test that I was pregnant, but I think thats more 'mothers intution', than anything else.*
*However, again, like I mentioned in another topic I just made- I had a really weird pulling pain in my tummy about 8 days before finding out I was having a baby, and instantly I knew I was pregnant just from that!*
*Never knew what the pain was tho, it was like a pain pulling downwards, followed by a weird 'pop'*
*I ALWAYS knew when I was ovulating, I could set my watch by it  I forget what its like now though lol, it's been that long.*​


----------



## Steph

I don't think we "feel" ovulation...i think we feel symptoms associated with ovulation as opposed to ovulation itself. 

Conception is something so minute that i don't think it's possible to feel it occurring, its like blood flowing through our veins, thats on a much grander scale, but we can't feel it, (unless its a pulse point)....

i think what is felt again are either intuition,or symptoms of pregnancy.

just my tuppence anyway :D xx


----------



## beanie

I agree with Steph, I don't think you can feel fertilisation otherwise the 2 week wait would be a whole lot more straight forward for some of us.


----------



## 2012bebe

I wish to know when the fertilisation is happening but it's impossible to feel it. I was ovulating on Sunday and today I have a slight pain in my left side so \i don't know what is going on? still about 8 days to test.


----------



## littlekitten8

I am almost sure I felt it when we conceived. That night it just felt totally different. And even OH turned round to me afterwards and said that felt totally weird. And a week later turned round to me and said he thought we got pregnant that night. So yes I think that if you are very in tune with your body, you can feel conception. And my cousin also felt this with her youngest.


----------



## moomoo

I never felt fertilisation... but i felt implantation?

x


----------



## hopedance

i am certain i know exactly when i conceived, but i didn't 'feel' it, i just had a sense that that night was the night, it made sense with my obsessive charting, then i promptly lost interest in sex. 

i suppose i agree with one of the other posters - i reckon we (well, i didn't, but some people) feel ovulation pain because we feel symptoms of it. our ovaries belong to us, and so our body is capable of hearing from them and the nerves in/around them to tell what is going on. with the egg and sperm though, once released, it isn't part of our body anymore, they aren't linked up with our brain or body (via nerves), and fertilisation wouldn't cause any kind of communication with our body. i have heard that within 2-3 days after fertilisation we start making some different kind of protein (early pregnancy protein, or something like that??), so perhaps you could sense changes in your body due to that? i wouldn't be convinced that a woman could sense actual fertilisation though.


----------



## Lazy Leo

Completely agree with hopedance on this one. I think you can 'know' based on a number of factors, but I think it would be impossible to feel fertilisation itself. I think you might but only just, feel when it implanted and even more so if you are extremely thin (underweight thin) but even that I am not convinced about. I think it's more about knowing your body's natural rythym rather than feeling the 'fertilisation' or implantation


----------



## Mosey

OK gals, the reason I found this forum is because I have been feeling tugs and tugs that feel kind of like ovulation (I can always feel it)... but I am done ovulating (I took the test) and am hoping to have... conceived ?!?! So... I wanted to see what all this tugging and very very light pain was about, if it could mean what I hope it means. 

So all I'm saying is... we'll see, huh? I'll post back when I find out in a few weeks. 

FINGERS CROSSED!!!!


----------



## hopesanddream

I totally agree with hopedance, not sure how one can feel something smaller than a pinhead floating in space dividing into cells. Our minds are very powerful, and when you are trying to conceive you feel all kinds of things, you don't know until you poas, then yah you can look back and say, I felt that that day. Wouldn't that be so much simpler then we wouldn't have to wait 2 weeks or even poas.


----------



## QTPie

I agree with hopedance and some others...

Some people may feel ovulation (or symptoms of it - since their ovaries are part of them). 

People cannot feel fertilisation - since the egg is not part of them, neither is the sperm. There is nothing connecting them to the egg, there are no nerves etc. People might get some sort of "sixth sense" and/or their mind may play tricks on them.

To a certain extent, your body behaves exactly as though it is pregnant (whether it is or isn't) until just before AF. Whether you conceive or not, the build up of Progesterone gives you some "pregnancy symptoms". This will happen from ovulation onwards (will include tiredness, maybe some twinges, headaches, spots, digestion/heartburn problems).

Then you (hopefully) have implantation (probably 5/6/7 days after ovulation - can vary), this is when you may experience a very slight implantation bleed, more cramps and the rises in HCG (pregnancy hormone) and then you will start to get more/"real" pregnancy symptoms.

Our bodies can be VERY sensitive to hormone changes etc, but there really isn't anything "out of the ordinary" to actually detect (no matter how in tune you are) until implantation... (generally 5 to 7 days before start of your period).

QT


----------



## meg2324

yes you can. after a few days you feel the egg changing inside you. its typical to a mother's instinct. and it's not called an egg after it's fertilized. it's called a zygote. 7th grade science people. you feel things changing. small at first and then more and more as you reach your first and second month. it seems like a slow process but it's actually pretty damn fast. think about it. it's a network of bones, cells, organs, tissue, nerves, everything that will make your baby your's. ktsl123: only you know what you feel. these other women and myself can't have a real say cause it's not our baby and it's not our body. only you can know if what your feeling inside is possibly your new baby developing. i think i finally got it right cause my fiance and i have been trying and my period is late and i've been feeling those small changes and i felt what i thought was ovulation but i normally stop feeling the off and on cramps of it after three days. mine hasn't stopped for a week and a half :) good luck with your ttc and listen to your own instincts. after all, a mother knows best :)


----------



## Hunnybear

I totally felt ovulation and probably implantation and between the two I did have a feeling like thugs were different but I don't think I could describe it as much as a physical knowledge of fertilization but I KNEW I was pregnant LoNG before a test confirmed it for sure!


----------



## Gonnabeamomma

Hubby and I knew we'd conceived... it did feel different, for both of us. I can't describe it, we just knew. I put it out of my mind but the symptoms since have all been pregnancy related even when tests came back negative or inconclusive. Follow what your body is telling you. Some people have a sixth sense about these things and I for one am not going to say 'it can't happen' because a lot of things that shouldn't be possible happen every single day and it's beyond explanation. I hope you're right and can't wait to hear your positive update!


----------



## cosmotbear

I often feel ovulation and did the month I conceived but a few days afterwards I just knew I was pregnant, had dizzy spells and was getting hot flushes around implantation. Not sure if it was related but HPT confirmed it at 9DPO as was just certain I was pregnant. Good luck!!! xxx


----------



## rajnin

I know this is a really old thread...but I had to make a note.

I had IUI on last Monday, my preggi test is not untill Tuesday 22nd May.
I dont really have any symptoms apart from sore boobs and bloating but that could be from my meds. I am 9dpiui today. 

I normally can feel ovoulation or when I feel like I am about to ovulate. I am quite in tune with my body. 

So I had my trigger shot on Sunday (6th May) and then IUI on Monday (7th May), I had slight cramps but nothing major. Tuesday morning (8th May) , it must have been like 5am /6am I felt a sharp stabbing pain in my left ovary and then almost like a POP or something zipping into something...it sounds funny and I really cant explain what I felt as I have never ever felt it before.

Either I have to say it was when the egg met the sperm or if I am not preggi I felt the egg coming out! Will have to wait and see....

So I would say if you are in tune with your body its possible to feel something...


----------



## crystal443

I always thought I could feel when I ovulated until I was having a cycle tracked for infertility problems and the pain was on my right side but when my FS did the scan the follie was on the left side. I asked him why the pain was on the right side and he said its the ovaries producing hormones at ovulation time.He said its quite common to think we're ovulating from one side and the follie and egg are actually on the opposite side :shrug:


----------



## Jenster

I've never felt ovulation, or implantation. But I absolutely knew the moment the egg and sperm met. And the only reason I felt that was because I was in a really boring conference, not really listening to what was going on. I went into a daydream like state and had what felt like really light rain on my face......I know it sounds absurd but at THAT moment something deffo happened inside my body. And 11 days later I was pregnant. 

I described this to a male colleague at work and he said his wife felt the same thing. 

If I had of been walking or doing anything else I probably wouldn't have felt it. 

Weird, but true......x


----------



## rajnin

Jenster, wow....

I hope what I felt is when the sperm met the egg. I am so praying it is....

Im 10dpiui and I really want to test today as I am getting slight /very mild AF cramps today (it could be im trying to feel everything and anything in my tummy at this time) 

Will find out on Tuesday, Fingers crossed!


----------



## Angelique1

What happened rajnin? BFP?


----------



## whatwillbe

In the past i have been to the doc's midway through my cycles because of pain in the area my ovaries are in, i have been a few times about it an each time the doc said it was prob when im ovulating, so i do think you can feel ovulation, not sure about fertilization though :flower:


----------



## rajnin

Angelique1 said:


> What happened rajnin? BFP?

I did get a BFP! So I was right about what I felt
Sadly I had a miscarrige :-(

I just had another IUI this Saturday, except this time I have felt nothing. They said my eggs were on my left side, but I was getting twinges on my right side! so feeling down and sad that it may not have worked this time :-(


----------



## TNK

rajnin I am so sorry to hear about your loss. 

I found this thread doing a google search. Its nice to know I am not the only person out there who is feeling this way. 
I took my trigger shot on the 6th and a few days after I started feeling different. I read all I could about ovidrel and found it does give you pregnacy symptoms and thanks to this awesome website I got a lot of info about how long that lasts. So here it is a week after and for the past two nights I've been woken up with terrible cramps and starting last night my back hurts. I've had more headaches now then I ever have in my life, my breast and nipples are sore, and I feel this hard feeling in my lower stomach. Its not quite a cramp but its a feeling and I'm trying not to make myself crazy but that feeling is what makes me think I am pregnant. I had NONE of these symptoms the last time I did my injections so I am hoping and crossing my fingers that this is it. 

Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## trendytemmie

Good day all.
Please I would like to know if it's possible am pregnant. 
My fertile window is 5th May to 12th May and ovulation on the 8th. 
However, myself and my husband had unprotected sex from 5th to 7th. 
After then I felt some cramp and aches on my leg. Please would want to know if am likely to be pregnant. Don't want to use a home pregnancy kit now because it might show negative. Kindly reply ASAP. Am so anxious;)


----------



## niababy17

hey ladies, i have read the responses and replies from various blogs. Okay, my issue is this: my boyfriend and i had intercourse on april 11, 2014(friday) and we used a condom. On April 13th (sunday), i started to wonder what this feeling was (description: it feels like something is rolling downward or tugging downward. the feeling starts from, what i think/believe are my ovaries then it moves downward. And it sometimes switches from the right ovary to the left ovary. It doesnt feel like a cramp or it doesnt hurt, but it does tickle and when i say it tickles, ITS ANNOYING!!! But anywho, i really just wanted some insight on what this can be. If anyone can help or shed some light it would be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## That Girl J

I completely agree with the theory it is percievable - tho rare. I had so many things come together following the nearly exact 15 hours after intercourse to feeling a bad cramp n the same side i feel activity going on. I think it was the egg being entered and then pulled down towards the uterus, immediatly after that cam a almost constant tummy ache, small pokes in the same side of my reproductive area, super tired, passing out at like 730. oh and moody, good grief, i am even surprised at myself and how easily im frustrated lately. I happen to have 3 weeks off this month bcs of an elbow injury - i think the bed rest promoted the chances of conception being possible because i am usually very active at work. I have had a plethera of healthy foods around me in the last few weeks, as a believer, i feel this could be favor. like the other woman posted, it comes down to willingness to listen - really listen to what your body is doing in comparison to normal health. for example, my temperature is 97.5 consistanly for years, last feww weeks varies from 98.5 - 99.6.. i know that because i have been watching. I am knocking on 40, havent gotten pregnant in 15 years without trying/not trying. I finally did the possible math and it will have been the most perfect of timing - which it would need to be for a woman like myself - i am excited but not, we have thought i was pregnant a dozen times, so dissappointing - but i do not think the timing was quite this good ever before! guess i will have to wait another week or two to know for sure. <3<3


----------



## Natski1

I new straight away with my first my body felt hugely different and my breasts were very sensitive even to a bra and my grandmas 6th sense lol i hadnt seen her for 2 weeks she looked at me shouted ur pregnant how on earth she guessed lol i dont know but she was right


----------



## Smudgebear

Some people are just more in tune with their bodies and are sensitive to anything happening. I for sure felt implantation happen, it was 6 days after ovulation and I was laying in bed and suddenly felt a sharp stab in my uterus which lasted a few seconds. And sure enough, my pregnancy symptoms began about 24hrs later, one being a strong aversion to coffee, which is insane because anyone that knows me knows that the only reason I bother waking up in the morning is so I can have coffee lol. And that morning, as soon as I tasted it, I got nauseous and tossed it out and at that point I knew 100% I was pregnant. I was 8 days dpo and my tests kept coming up negative till 11 dpo and dh didn't believe me but I kept saying, I know for a fact I'm pregnant, you will see in a few days when it turns positive.


----------



## CC94

I would say yes intuition wise.

With all three of mine I sort of just knew something had happened prior to testing. I found out before missing AF with all three because of this.

This time I even told DH “I think we actually caught it this month”, right around ovulation. Sure enough!

Physically no , since it’s not really happening “to” us, it’s technically it’s own body, but maybe the results of the meetup right afterward as our bodies start to engage accordingly.

Gl!!!!


ETA I’m one whose also very in tune and feel ovulation spot on.


----------

